
Fun With C# and HP Laserjets | Programmer XR - pxr
http://p-xr.com/fun-with-c-and-hp-laserjets/
======
nbpoole
This is a very old technique. I came across it six or so years ago: the
article where I found the code, <http://odetocode.com/humor/68.aspx>, is from
2003.

It's a lot of fun though. And PJL can be very interesting to work with: I
built a tool that used it to query printers for status information (although
the amount of information I could extract seemed very dependent on the
printer).

~~~
pxr
Yes its old, but the fun is just as much :-) Seems like a nice tool, but i
guess printers use alot of SNMP nowadays

